# Radiator options



## BlkMk3 (Mar 29, 2008)

So my radiator blew (5cyl) had an extra off a junkyard quantum of course it had a hole in it. Now I want to play it safe and just get a new radiator. Audi ones are cheaper for some reason but I was told the mounting points are different. Can any one confirm this for me? Has anyone used an audi 2.2 radiator in their QSW?


----------



## 4doorhoor (Aug 31, 2005)

The correct, all metal Nissen radiators are NLA as of a few months ago. 

I have a good condition used one if you are interested.


----------



## bimrpwr (Jun 9, 2008)

try radiatorbarn.com got one for my 85 QW 1.8 and fit perfect and no issues with it. think it was like 99 shipped.


----------



## BlkMk3 (Mar 29, 2008)

Ended up taking mine to a radiator shop and having both of the radiators repaired for $100. Both are working with no leaks now so I'm happy. There are four new all metal Nissen radiators left in the country for sale, lowest price I could have got one for was $178 by going through the shop I used to work at, but that was still too pricey for me. Glad I went the cheap route and have a working radiator and a working spare.

Thanks for the input guys, wouldn't have thought the 1.8 would be the same.


----------



## 4doorhoor (Aug 31, 2005)

The 1.8 is not the same.

Sorry if my info was wrong. Was quoting hearsay as I purchased my last Nissen some time ago.


----------

